# Burnster 625 Harmony - and Gas



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We are hiring a Burstner 625 Harmony for eight days over the New Year holiday.
One thing that concerns me is the amount of gas we might use and need.
I presume the temperature will be somewhere around freezing and the vehicle has a couple of gas bottles.
We will be travelling around France during most of the days so we probably wouldn't need the heating on during daylight hours.
Has anyone any ides how many hours use of gas we might get from the two bottles?


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

KeithChesterfield said:


> We are hiring a Burstner 625 Harmony for eight days over the New Year holiday.
> One thing that concerns me is the amount of gas we might use and need.
> I presume the temperature will be somewhere around freezing and the vehicle has a couple of gas bottles.
> We will be travelling around France during most of the days so we probably wouldn't need the heating on during daylight hours.
> Has anyone any ides how many hours use of gas we might get from the two bottles?


I believe that it should have 2 x 11kgs bottles which unless you are in extreme low temps you should be OK, van is well insulated, keep water topped up as a lot will be turned off to protect from frost etc, you could get a french gas bottle if you do run out.

Chris


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Hi Keith,

we used over a two weeks period at between 0c and -12c at christmas in france 2.5 gaslow refills with heating etc on 24/7 so if your not a hot house type 2 bttles will be fine.

The thing with french bottles is their connections are different sizes to ours , we use a Gas low adaptor for a few years with the threaded connection for a Autochangeover kit with a la cube bottle.

As for water that wont be a problem as the aire are quite busy but not overso as you cant get in.

We`ll be there this christmas too from the Isle de oleron upto southern Brittany its lovely at Christmas and new year no commercialism or tak.

you can take 2 btls gas in cupboard and one in the van hidden without anypobs on the tunnel and ferries and sell the unwanted bottle on your return if thats better,


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Many thanks for your replies and advice.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

>> See here <<  Keith for more detailed information.

I'd suggest you get one of these gadgets > > > http://tiny.cc/qsdi1

Only a tenner, and if you do run out you can get a bottle of gas from any but the smallest Intermarche for the seriously low hire charge of €1. The little gadget screws onto to bottle, and the UK propane pigtail screws into the gadget. Couldn't be easier.

The gadget may well be useful in future trips to France - but take care when you buy the gas. Both propane and butane bottles not only look identical - they are identical. :roll: There will be a collar on the bottle telling you which gas it contains.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Zebedee - thanks for the info.
I would have got back to you earlier but I've been unable to open files on my computer for the last week - it's sorted now.


----------

